# How Many of your Original Five, Remain?



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

Just wondering, how many of your original five villagers in the game remain? most people have had their towns for a month and a halfish now, so could have had several villagers move out, so i wondered how many of your originals have left  for me Today (the 26th) is only my 4th day of the game, so obviously none  and none will leave until i have their pics

How many do you plan on keeping??

For Me:
*Apple, Willow & Rolf*, cannot move no matter what, i will prevent them at all costs 

I have *Mitzi'*s picture, and i do love her, but she can move, but ONLY if i get Tangy in exchange for her, if not then she cant

*Stinky* can leave when i have his picture


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 25, 2013)

I've had the game since June 9 and no one has moved out. Even when I encourage them too they always seem to change their mind at some point. Alli's planning on leaving on the 30th, lets see if she'll be the first one to leave Charmelo.


----------



## Lemons (Jul 25, 2013)

My original five were Al, Butch, Daisy, Victoria and Diana. Only Butch, Diana and Daisy remain, and Butch and Diana will never leave. 
Victoria moved out yesterday, and today I received her picture in the mail as a goodbye gift...very sweet.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 25, 2013)

Portia will never leave my beloved town of Sunville.


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 25, 2013)

Originally I had: Kid Cat, Tiffany, Tammi, Nan, and Vladimir.  Right now I have Kid Cat, Tammi, and Nan.  I'm actually trying to get all of them to move out and I was this close to getting Nan to move but nope.


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 25, 2013)

My original five were Scoot, Whitney, Big Top, Lolly, and Gabi. 
Lolly, Scoot, and Gabi remain. Whitney was lost by accident.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 25, 2013)

My orignal 5 were Dizzy, Walt, Bubbles, Merengue and Leonardo, and only Dizzy and Merengue remain, but they will never leave.


----------



## Solar (Jul 25, 2013)

My original 5 were Peaches, Blaire, Cheri, Derwin and Butch. Blaire, Cheri and Butch still remain!


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 25, 2013)

I started the end of June and only one has moved out.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 25, 2013)

You've played that town for 4 days and already gotten a picture. D: I must be a horrible mayor.

Anyway, only 1 of my villagers have left so far (Agent S), and they were 1 of my original 5. Every other villager of mine has changed their mind or I haven't let them move. - getting frustrated with this now and taken to resetting everytime Mathilda changes her mind - twice in the 3 days she's had so far. I'd like some rotation on my villagers. o:

Bruce is not allowed to leave, Broccolo hasn't tried to go and Sally keeps fighting to stay.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 25, 2013)

None of my villagers have left yet. I am really mad that Cheri is still in NewArbor, despite my not so subtle hints that she needs to get lost.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cheri is the only 5 starting villagers that I have in my town. I'm not letting her go until she requests an Illuminated Arch.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> You've played that town for 4 days and already gotten a picture. D: I must be a horrible mayor.
> 
> Anyway, only 1 of my villagers have left so far (Agent S), and they were 1 of my original 5. Every other villager of mine has changed their mind or I haven't let them move. - getting frustrated with this now and taken to resetting everytime Mathilda changes her mind - twice in the 3 days she's had so far. I'd like some rotation on my villagers. o:
> 
> Bruce is not allowed to leave, Broccolo hasn't tried to go and Sally keeps fighting to stay.



I had Mitzi as an original in my old town too ^^ i just took her picture with me to the new town!


----------



## diamondacequeen (Jul 25, 2013)

*Original Five: Kody, T-Bone, Anabelle, Daisy, and Drake. I've had the game for two weeks, 
but I'm about a month ahead and they're all still here. T-Bone tried to move a while ago, but he changed 
his mind when I talked to him a few days later. Drake just tried to move, but I convinced him to stay.*


----------



## Beanie (Jul 25, 2013)

I only have Blaire left! Everybody else I had was pretty meh!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 25, 2013)

All of mine will be staying, I think.


----------



## Burumun (Jul 25, 2013)

Boone (unfortunately), Knox and Tia still remain from mine. Soleil has already moved out, and Prince will be moving out later today. Except for Tia, I'm hoping for the others to move out sooner or later, too.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 25, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> All of mine will be staying, I think.



Which are Monique the cat, Moe the cat, Drift the frog, Anabelle the anteater, and Del the alligator, btw


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 25, 2013)

How did you get a picture on your fourth day of playing? 

Today is about my 9th day of playing so nobody has moved out yet. From my original five, Bunnie and Erik are staying forever. Jambette and Blanche can leave once I get their pictures. Walt isn't as awesome as Bunnie and Erik so he won't stay forever forever but he'll stay for a while.


----------



## Wingsy (Jul 25, 2013)

I still have my original five!  I'm holding out on letting any of them move because I really want to collect their pictures.  I might have a few move in hopes of receiving their photo in the mail but that's a risky move.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 25, 2013)

My original five were Aurora, Gabi, Rory, Yuka, and Harry. Only Aurora and Rory remain. Aurora is the only one of that group that I like, so I intend on keeping her.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 25, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I had Mitzi as an original in my old town too ^^ i just took her picture with me to the new town!



Oh, well I probably am a horrible mayor anyway. xD Nice job on getting her picture and getting such a lovely villager twice. ;P


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 25, 2013)

All of my original five are still here, too. Chester, Cheri, Rod, Kitty, and Cally. I'm pretty sure all have asked to move away at some point except for Kitty (I think that Cheri wanted to leave twice already?), but I don't think that I'll ever want them to leave. The only qualm I have is that both Chester and Cheri are of the same species, but I just can't imagine either of them leaving. I liked them all from the get-go, and I've only grown fonder of them. No pictures yet, but it's not like I'm in any sort of rush.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 25, 2013)

All of my original 5 are still with me...wish they'd move, tho!


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 25, 2013)

Out of my starting five, only Broffina left; she was also the first villager to leave my town. Pierce, Ruby, Gala, and Barold are still around, and I don't intend on letting the first three go anywhere (Ruby's already asked once). Barold's tried to leave once as well, but I refused because he had grown on me a little bit. I'm willing to let him go if asks again, though.


----------



## duzell (Jul 25, 2013)

All of my original five left already XD


----------



## Isabella (Jul 25, 2013)

only Kiki. I lost punchy recently and I really wish he didn't leave  I still see my other originals in the main street though  i wish felicity would come back :'(


----------



## MistyWater (Jul 25, 2013)

Out of my five, only Marcie moved out and without notice (had to find out from another villager)... I actually liked her, too! Diana, Tutu, Vic and Leonardo remain. So far Diana, Tutu and Leonardo are never allowed to leave. With Vic, I'm still deciding...

Right now I want the hideous villagers in my town currently to move first. That includes Diva...


----------



## Batofara (Jul 25, 2013)

I still have Kid Cat, Del, Annalise, Egbert, and Puddles

I tried to make Del and Annalise move, but they both decided they don't want to leave anymore right before their moving date :/

I need to stop talking to my villagers when I'm trying to get them to move >_> They keep changing their minds and I can't do anything about it <_< I've been stuck at 10 villagers for a REAALLY long time :/


----------



## Mint (Jul 25, 2013)

Potato: All are gone
Gardenia: Only one is left, Mac
Parfait: Astrid, Gabi, and Lucha are still with me. ^^ The other two are gone.


----------



## jamesflin (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been pretty lucky: My originals are all ones I like. I've got Lily, Joey, Blaire, Tank, and Tammi. I've had the opportunity to get them all to move, but I'm afraid that the villager replacing them would park in an inconvenient place. So, all my original villagers, including the five starters, get to stay.


----------



## Avocado (Jul 25, 2013)

Only Stinky. He just won't leave!


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 25, 2013)

Tipper and Anchovy have moved, Kabuki, Goldie and Bill remain. Bill can go at any time but the other two can only leave once I get their pictures!


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 25, 2013)

All but one~ Cesar had to go!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 25, 2013)

I have all of the original villagers lol. Honestly, I really do not care about the villagers, as I barely interact with them  (I know, you guys won't really like that >_>) But I am keeping all of them because of their location of their houses. They aren't really too much in the way, and they aren't causing any problems, so I don't want one to move away, and have another villager replace them, except in a really really problematic spot.

So pretty much, I have all the characters I started with, plus one or two (I have had all of them so long so I can't remember which ones were ones that moved in or were always there )


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 25, 2013)

it's kind of sad that i couldnt remember my original 5...


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 25, 2013)

Bella and Roscoe are staying. *FOREVER.*


----------



## Stitched (Jul 25, 2013)

I started with Peck, Olivia, Camofrog, Ava, and Tammi.  Olivia is staying forever, and I love Tammi too.  Ava is moving tomorrow and I'm trying to force Camofrog out.  Peck I do like but if he were to move, I wouldn't be heartbroken.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 26, 2013)

I still have my original 5, I plan on keeping them :3


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 26, 2013)

Colton, Katt, and Pinky. Colton is staying for sure. Katt will be moved out as soon as she says she will. Pinky is cool, but she will probably move.

The two originals that moved are Fauna and Peanut


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 26, 2013)

JUS' TWO :3 
Had Lily, Lobo, Portia, Peggy and Ozzie and of those--- Only Lobo and Portia remain. The only one I'm not willing to currently part with is Lobo. Portia can skedaddle.


----------



## windfall (Jul 26, 2013)

All 5 lol. I started off with Axel, Winnie, Vesta (<3), Friga and Lucky! Vesta tried to move twice but um... yeah no that's not happening. Now, or ever. First animal to move out was Canberra though, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Niya (Jul 26, 2013)

None of my original remain. I wasn't very fond of any of them. I had Merengue, Prince, Elise, and 2 others that I can't remember. So yeah, obviously they weren't that important to me.

Jk, one of them was Coach. I can't remember the last one. I want to say it was Tank, but I'm pretty sure he moved in later. This is going to bother me until I figure it out.


----------



## Blues (Jul 26, 2013)

Two, if I remember correctly. Walker and Rolf are left, and I had Mitzi, Walker, Rolf, Tiffany, and Dotty. Good times, good times.


----------



## infallible (Jul 26, 2013)

My originals were Sydney, Lobo, Velma, Agent S, and Cranston

*Sydney, Lobo, Velma*, and *Agent S* still remain though Agent S is moving out in a few days. I will never let Sydney or Lobo leave probably. They're just too sweet I can't let them go. c:
I made Cranston get out as soon as possible, haha. He's been in Main Street for like a week now though and it's freaking me out. Leeeeave.


----------



## mooferz (Jul 26, 2013)

My old town, I started with Gayle, Sprinkle, Erik, Bud, and Peewee. Peewee was the only one I had move out. 

My current town had Bob, Francine, Harry, Bubbles, and Sparro. Bob is the only one left. :v


----------



## duosion (Jul 26, 2013)

only two now, kabuki and pekoe.


----------



## Alright (Jul 26, 2013)

I believe I started with Maple, Chow, Tammi, Bill, and Moe.
Chow left a few days ago, and only Moe remains as my all-time favorite villager, so he won't be leaving anytime soon.
He just gave his picture for the first time yesterday.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have all of my original 5 still in my town ( Marcel, Annalise, Skye, Tom & Tammi )


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

None. Nate, Monty, Portia,  and two others I forgot all left. I kicked out Portia to make room for Lobo. I want him so badly. 
o-o


----------



## Dozer (Jul 26, 2013)

Diana, Flurry, Benjamin, and Tom are all still here and I don't plan on letting any of them leave anytime soon, if ever. I gave Gabi the boot at the first possible chance. I didn't really dislike her but there were so many other peppy girls I wanted more.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have had only 1 villager move out and it was one of the original 5, ugh, I can't even remember his name!  A big teddy bear anyway!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 26, 2013)

No one has moved out of my town yet. But I'm not going to let them move until they give me their picture. If they give it up, then I really don't care if they leave. I don't have any animals that I'm particularly attached to.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 26, 2013)

4 of my 5 remain- pudge moved on the third day.
I have kitt's pic so if someone really wants her I'd be prepared to let her go.
My original 5 were: kitt, hamlet, wolfgang, pudge and portia. I need to get all their pics!


----------



## mayortash (Jul 26, 2013)

I've still got all my original 5 but I'm going to happily let two of them go now that I have their pictures.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 26, 2013)

mayortash said:


> I've still got all my original 5 but I'm going to happily let two of them go now that I have their pictures.



How many pictures do you have :3 its going to be a struggle resisting some of them moving (well only a few as im keeping most for a long time), whilst i get their pics


----------



## Violit (Jul 26, 2013)

I have all of them. Penelope is moving away on Tuesday but it's been over a month. It's time to let some of them go.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 26, 2013)

I have Vesta and Gruff left! Jitters is here in my town too, he is going to move though. (Which means i need a new signature :3)


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

Still with my fifth first because it's my second day.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 26, 2013)

I have all five of my original five (Fang, Rodeo, Tipper, Biff, and Gayle) and I've simply fallen in love with them! I wish to get all of their pictures before they leave, but if Biff requests to move yet again, I may let him go since he doesn't really fit my town image. Fang doesn't either, really, but I really adore him!!! :/


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 26, 2013)

I have my original five: Lucky, Tutu, Sparro, Mathilda and Fang. Lucky _was_ going to move yesterday, but he changed his mind.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, Carmen, Melba, Kevin, Groucho and Rodeo were my first villagers. Rodeo was the only one that left. Four! ^ ^


----------



## Prisma (Jul 26, 2013)

For me: only maple has stayed ^^ all my others were hippos -_-


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

what's wrong with hippos?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 26, 2013)

Wolfie said:


> For me: only maple has stayed ^^ all my others were hippos -_-



4 HIPPOS? i must see the town tree planting pic
thats so bad -__-


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 26, 2013)

Daisy, Fang, Winnie, Rod and Tucker have stayed, so they're all still here!


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 26, 2013)

All of them!

Celia, Pierce, T-Bone, Cube and Victoria


----------



## James25 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mine were Bob, Goldie, Boone, Truffles, and Claudia

Claudia and Truffles are gone


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 29, 2013)

Maelle, Cally, Tex, Bianca and Cole were my first 5 villagers, and Cole's the only one who's moved so far, although Tex is meant to be leaving at the end of this month.


----------



## Wish (Jul 29, 2013)

NONE


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 29, 2013)

Portia left unexpectedly yesterday, so zero.


----------



## Kurisu1701 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have all of myoriginal five. ^^ My original 5 were Ruby, Poppy, Wolfgang, Beau, and Pancetti.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 29, 2013)

Four because I gave Blanche away yesterday


----------



## amybear91 (Jul 29, 2013)

I started with Prince, Lolly, Elvis, Francine and Kid Cat.
Prince left pretty quickly, and everyone else is still here but I want Kid Cat and elvis to move because I'm really not massively keen on either of them to be honest.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 29, 2013)

All of them because I just started new town :v


----------



## Mirror (Jul 29, 2013)

All of my original villagers are here. And they aren't moving until I get their picture...


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 29, 2013)

I started a week ago so none have moved out, of course.  Before anyone can I am going to get their pictures.  Then, if they want to move after that, I'll just head to the Villager Exchange Thread to hopefully trade for someone else!^^


----------



## hanzy (Jul 29, 2013)

3 out of 5 remain in my town!

I had Dotty, Kabuki, Benjamin, Poppy and Hamlet. Poppy moved away unexpectedly (  ) and I traded Hamlet for Mira! Dotty will never leave, and Kabuki and Benjamin are really growing on me.


----------



## Ami (Jul 29, 2013)

Only Flora, she was the only one who had a good house placement


----------



## Lellyna (Jul 29, 2013)

Let's see tabby left and Cyrano left and derwin is moving so I would still have Becky and cousteau.

And I wanted them to leave.


----------



## Wallytehcat (Jul 31, 2013)

My original 5 villagers are: Kevin, Pippy, Biskit, Dora and Annalise

I got Annalise to move out though Dora won't go away.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2013)

Two: Filbert & Peanut. I've no intentions of letting them leave anytime soon.

I started playing June 13th.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

Will be interesting seeing in years how many people if any, still have original residents


----------



## spot0127 (Jul 31, 2013)

Still have all of my originals. A few have asked to leave and I told them no. I am trying to see how long I can get them to stay.


----------



## Mao (Jul 31, 2013)

Is it really bad that I can't remember any of them x_x


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2013)

Originals: Bettina, Ribbot, Al, Mallary, Tom
Now everybody is still here, except for al ^^


----------



## Imbri (Jul 31, 2013)

None of my villagers have moved out. My original five were Dizzy, Mathilda, Roald, Kitt, and Vic. They're all still here (and staying), as well as Peggy, Rocket, Beardo (my favorite, I think), Hazel, and Bonbon.

In part, I want them all to stay because their houses are in good spots, but I also like them all. Mathilda, Bonbon, and Hazel can be a bit of a pain sometimes, but for the most part, they are sweet.


----------



## MorsMortie (Jul 31, 2013)

I only have 2 left of my original 5, and I may go straight down to 1! In previous games, I always preferred to keep them, but this time around, I didn't really get as attached. Of course, my town had Boomer and Tammi originally, who I hated, and were in bad spots, so I guess that helped me feel better about booting them.. xD Then I gave up Lily to someone who had her as a dreamie ♥, so here I am now with just Tom and Rudy left as my original cool cats. 83


----------



## maarowak (Jul 31, 2013)

Roscoe, Tia, Benjamin and Carmen stayed.

Purrl left.

Carmen is the only one I will not allow to move, but they are all very dear to me.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 31, 2013)

My first five were: Teddy, Annalise, Wendy, Ricky, Flurry. All five are still exactly where they were on June 9th.

Of the other four that came to make my initial nine (Deli, Fuchsia, Phil, Shari), only Shari has left.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> My first five were: Teddy, Annalise, Wendy, Ricky, Flurry. All five are still exactly where they were on June 9th.
> 
> Of the other four that came to make my initial nine (Deli, Fuchsia, Phil, Shari), only Shari has left.



You have a great  original 5


----------



## Imbakatten (Jul 31, 2013)

I have Tangy, Purrl, Egbert and Rasher


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 31, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> You have a great  original 5



I didn't realize how lucky I was until I started to meet other villagers. I love my original five.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> I didn't realize how lucky I was until I started to meet other villagers. I love my original five.



I love mine too, i was super lucky aswell ^_^


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 31, 2013)

The originals I still have are: Buck, Curt, Midge and Pate. Mira left.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 31, 2013)

My only original left is Kiki. SHE'S NEVER LEAVING <3 I would have had Punchy and Felicity too but I lost them from time travelling :'(


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

Isabella said:


> My only original left is Kiki. SHE'S NEVER LEAVING <3 I would have had Punchy and Felicity too but I lost them from time travelling :'(



Wow you had 3 cute cats in your original 5 :O


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jul 31, 2013)

Out of the Original Five in my town. Pinky was the only one to move out as of now.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

I still have them all


----------



## Isabella (Jul 31, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Wow you had 3 cute cats in your original 5 :O



well, my original 5 were Kiki, Felicity, Francine, Harry, and Bill but I always like counting Punchy since he moved in a few days later ;P


----------



## Eir (Jul 31, 2013)

Only Whitney remains... but she will someday move out too.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Just thought i'd bump this, as i like this topic

Day 19 of my new Game, and all 5 still remain
Willow has tried to move & Rolf twice
both have been prevented


----------



## Cobby (Aug 10, 2013)

Since the 14th June, all of them... none shall leave!


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Cobby said:


> Since the 14th June, all of them... none shall leave!



Who were your original 5?
have any of your villagers moved ?


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2013)

2/5 in Hanamura: Peanut and Filbert. I've been playing since June 13. 

All five in Konohana - but I only started that save yesterday.


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 10, 2013)

NONE.

I had Katt, Goose, T-Bone, Broccolo, and Patty. All of these were highly undesirable, except Patty, but I TTed her away by accident. :/


----------



## Shadow Star (Aug 10, 2013)

My original 5 were Fang, Merry, Blanche, Frobert, and Rhonda. They're all still there. Rhonda and Fang have tried to move already, but I got them to stay. The 4 that followed was Shep, Cherry, Violet, and Nate. Cherry and Nate have left and I'm working on Violet. But I've been happy with everyone that's lived in my village so far.


----------



## Cobby (Aug 10, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Who were your original 5?
> have any of your villagers moved ?



My original 5 are Static, Blaire, Walker, Poncho and Puddles. 
I'm happy with all my villagers and don't want them to move away and have been lucky as all the villagers that have come up to me saying that they're moving, i've always succeed in convincing them to stay!


----------



## Touko (Aug 10, 2013)

All mine moved because I hated them.

End. Of. Story.


----------



## $$$$moneymoney$$$$ (Aug 10, 2013)

Coco, Bunnie, Filbert, Boone, and Annalise

i restarted my town just to get coco so she'll never leave, same with bunnie and filbert
all of them are still there but i'm letting annalise go and boone soon after


----------



## clovetic (Aug 10, 2013)

none. not one of them was my dreamy or close to it


----------



## chriss (Aug 10, 2013)

Original 5 were: Benedict, T-Bone, Ankha, Snake, and Bluebear. Only Ankha remains but shes moving soon to be replaced with Rosie


----------



## Lunarscape (Aug 10, 2013)

My original five were Opal, Tank, Rocco, Ozzie and Wendy. So far only the girls haves moved out, but I want Rocco and Tank to move too. But Ozzie shall never leave....


----------



## Miggi (Aug 10, 2013)

Only Beau is left.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Lunarscape said:


> My original five were Opal, Tank, Rocco, Ozzie and Wendy. So far only the girls haves moved out, but I want Rocco and Tank to move too. But Ozzie shall never leave....



You had a good starting 5!
Ozzie and Wendy are sooooooo cute


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 10, 2013)

Lucky, Sally, Peewee, and Pate. I haven't really been trying to drive them off or anything. >_> If anything I want Soliel and Hippeux to move out.

Cookie moved out last week and I really regret not keeping her to get her picture first.


----------



## Floofeh (Aug 10, 2013)

Three. Ankha, Kody, and Gladys.
Kicked out Butch and Pompom cuz they're ugly. ;-;


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 10, 2013)

4: Kiki, Tangy, Maelle and Pierce. Knox moved out a week ago (hurray!)


----------



## katie. (Aug 10, 2013)

They're all still here!


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 10, 2013)

4-  Tank, Ankha, Lucy & Fuchsia


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 10, 2013)

The 3 villagers that have left my main town were all from the starting 5.
Agent S left pree quickly, Mathilda and Sally both left recently. Bruce and Broccolo left.

My 2nd town still has 4 (Annalise, Roscoe, Pinky and Cally) And Moose left.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 10, 2013)

I still have all of them.


----------



## esprit (Aug 10, 2013)

I have four of the original five still remaining (Bruce, Pate, Kevin, and Al). Al's free to go whenever he wants. Bruce is staying indefinitely. And Kevin and Pate can leave when they've coughed up their pictures as I've quite liked having them around.

Velma was adopted out a few days ago.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

I still have all of mine LOL I don't have the heart to let them leave...unless I can get their pictures, then maybe.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Aug 10, 2013)

I have 3 of my original fives left, they are Drago, Rolf and Diana. Cousteau and Bubbles, the other two, moved out a long time ago.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, none. I wish I kept Merengue...


----------



## SoreneX (Aug 10, 2013)

I only have 1 of the original 5 left, and it's Poncho.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 15, 2013)

Bump, i love this topic


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 15, 2013)

My original 5: Coco, *Frank, Simon, Diana, Peanut*

Coco was traded for Roald. Frank can leave if he wants to, which he doesn't seem to. Peanut is not allowed to leave until I get her picture. Simon, I haven't decided, but I quite like him. I might want him to be permanent. Possibly the same with Peanut. Diana is probably going to stick around for quite a while.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 15, 2013)

I have 2: Soleil and Melba :3


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 15, 2013)

Original Five:
Peanut
Tipper
Wolfgang
Jay
Dizzy

I'm giving Wolfgang away, but that's it for my original crew.  [Peanut  is never leaving and I think Dizzy is going to my favorite YouTuber.. if he has space and Dizzy asks, I'll TT so he can get him.]


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 15, 2013)

My original five were:
Hamphrey
Joey
Lucy
Goose
Bella

I still have Joey and Goose. The 3 that aren't here anymore are the only 3 I've had move out of my town so far.


----------



## Jordandelion (Aug 15, 2013)

My original five:
Ankha
Gladys
Kody
Pompom (GONE!)
Butch (GONE!)


----------



## majnin (Aug 15, 2013)

Cranston
T Bone
Tank
BonBon
Jambette

BonBon and Jambette have left so I'm stuck with T Bone and Tank and Cranston. Urgh.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 15, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> The 3 villagers that have left my main town were all from the starting 5.
> Agent S left pree quickly, Mathilda and Sally both left recently. Bruce and Broccolo left.
> 
> My 2nd town still has 4 (Annalise, Roscoe, Pinky and Cally) And Moose left.



Seeing as this has been so graciously bumped, I'll give an update. xP

My main town will be down to 1 of my original 5 on August 18th. Bye bye Broccolo, he now says we're best friends and has visited my house uninvited so I'm hoping for his picture. =D

2nd town lost Cally as well recently, so that's down to 3 of 5.

I also got a third town recently which I have been using to TT and give out villagers - It's gone from June 12th (2013) -> May 1st (2014) now and it still has 1 of it's original 5. ~ Goose. (Out of Goose, Fauna, Diana, Tabby and Big top)


----------



## laceydearie (Aug 15, 2013)

I just recently re-started so my original five were:
Coco
Stinky
Bubbles
Mathilda
Deli 

Bubbles and Mathilda are gone. I'm working to get Coco out next and then get Stinky and Deli's pictures.


----------



## zanily (Aug 15, 2013)

My I still have four of my original five and hopefully they will stay here forever - Ankha, Gruff, Cube, and Annalisa. I can't remember if Klaus or Tutu was the fifth, but they're both gone either way. n__n


----------



## Pixlplume (Aug 15, 2013)

My original five:
Iggly
Gayle
Vic
Bree
Wendy
How many have left? None.
I just can't bare to get rid of them, I'm not the type to drop villagers even if I get their picture. Only the ones I don't like can leave. And I don't hate any of the original five.


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 15, 2013)

The originals were:

Egbert
Deena
Robin
Anabelle
Kevin

As stated in the other thread, none of them have moved. Though I'm keen on replacing Kevin with Pierce, that won't be until the tower is suggested though.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 15, 2013)

My original five:
Olivia
Peck
Camofrog
Ava
Tammi

Olivia is going to stay forever, Peck will probably stay too.  Camofrog I've been trying to get rid of since day 1.  Ava moved a couple weeks ago, and Tammi is leaving on the 18th.


----------



## kit-tea (Aug 15, 2013)

Original 5:
Francine
Dotty
Samson
Clyde
Del

I still have Del and Clyde and I'm going to let Del go last unless someone wants him in exchange for a cat villager. He's my bestie, I just wish he'd give me his picture before I eventually let him go.


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 15, 2013)

1/5. I don't even remember who my original 5 were. ;_; I think it was Del, T-Bone, Chevre, Clyde, and Snake (not sure).


----------



## Noah2000 (Aug 15, 2013)

All of them


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 15, 2013)

My originals were: Fang, Bunnie, Rowan, Gloria and Nan:3 And I still have them all acrually c:


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 15, 2013)

I have all of the original five.  I've only had one move out of the ten now.  But I told him ok when he said he was moving.


----------



## Lucsy (Aug 15, 2013)

Still have all of my original 5, I'm going to keep them for as long as I can. 
I'mma get all of their pictures then they can pack their bags.


----------



## Carlisle (Aug 15, 2013)

I only have one left of my original five. That would be Vesta.​


----------



## ravenkaw (Aug 15, 2013)

My 5 originals: Becky, Cyrano, Spork, Bella, and Celia.
Cyrano (never leaving), Spork, and Celia are the only survivors. ^_^


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 15, 2013)

I started with Mitzi, Spork, Hamlet, Carmen, and Crouque. So far, about 20 villagers have cycled through, and now only Mitzi and Hamlet are the only two left ; n ;... I seriously miss the others like you have no idea...


----------



## ChaosKitten (Aug 15, 2013)

I have 2 originals left. Anchovy, Bill and Tipper have all been replaced by dreamies. Rodeo, Sparro and Olivia. <3

I plan to keep Goldie for the time being and will trade Kabuki for Roscoe hopefully once I get his pic. I tried not to get too attached the the starting 5 but Goldie stole my heart! <3 Heck, I even love Kabuki. x.x;


----------



## ravenkaw (Aug 15, 2013)

ChaosKitten said:


> I have 2 originals left. Anchovy, Bill and Tipper have all been replaced by dreamies. Rodeo, Sparro and Olivia. <3



Sparro is moving to my town tomorrow! So excited! I found him at my campsite yesterday. Now I just need to get Drift to move out... One jock is enough for me. /shot


----------



## herukun (Aug 15, 2013)

Only Lucky's still here. And he's never leaving me... ouo


----------



## lucindaa (Aug 15, 2013)

I still have four of my original five, and I'm not letting any of them go any time soon
My original five were Bluebear, Mitzi, Friga, Prince and Hopper. So far Hopper is the only villager to move out


----------



## Team (Aug 15, 2013)

I have 3/5 - *Flurry, Sprinkle, Queenie*, Joey, Vic


----------



## Danni_Castelia (Aug 16, 2013)

My original five: 
Gaston, Cousteau, Monique, Penelope, and Spork.

Spork moved, then Monique, followed by Gaston.
I only have Cousteau and Penelope left. And half of me says keep them because they were my first five, but the other half says that they're arent the best villagers.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 16, 2013)

Alli, Bertha and Avery are still in my town. I've prevented all 3 from leaving before, even though the only one I'll keep is Avery. But I want Alli and Bertha to suggest certain PWPs before they leave.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 16, 2013)

My originals were Bluebear, Chow, Chevre, Axel, and Erik.

I still have Bluebear, Chevre, and Axel.


----------



## MKInfinite (Aug 16, 2013)

Goldie, and she will stay in my town FOREVER


----------



## Heir (Aug 16, 2013)

Only Erik and Samson remain. I've been trying to get rid of Samson for months, but he just won't leave.

Yeaaah, I kind of got a bad roll with villagers when I started. Only liked 1 of them (Erik) and was pretty lukewarm towards Tangy.


----------



## jakeypride (Aug 16, 2013)

Mapleton: NONE....  Sakura: ALL OF THEM  lol


----------



## Nao (Aug 16, 2013)

I started with Vesta, Freckles, Curly, Al, and Robin. So far Curly is the only of those to go (ugh so many terrible jock villagers), but I'm looking to get rid of Al when I can, and Freckles when I get a more interesting peppy villager.. But Vesta and Robin are just too neat to leave.


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 16, 2013)

Since I started playing (AU release) I now have 10 animals in my village and only one has said they would leave (not from my original 5 though) and I said no. The one villager I want to leave was my 10th and was a big surprise since it was from spot pass I believe and they put their house in the worst spot!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 16, 2013)

My original five were Cousteau, Del, Pango, Queenie and Pudge.

Cousteau and Pango have gone, which I'm thankful for.

Del and Pudge always stay, Del is my sweetheart and Pudge is my gift-giver.

I hate queenie and followed almost every guide on the internet to get rid of her but she hasn't thought twice about it.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 16, 2013)

i cant even remember mine oops
all i know is that peanut was one but she got kicked out

i think axel, hopper and drago were too?? i know ankha was one of my 5 but i kicked her out too


----------



## Violit (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm over day 50 now and I have 3 of them left. 

I had Rodeo, Eunice, Butch, Penelope and Olivia.

I have Butch, Eunice and Olivia left but they've all been promised to people who are looking for their dreamies if they ever move out. They're showing no signs of leaving though.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmm...I can't remember *checks pic of me planting sapling* A-ha! My original 5 were.. (BOLD MEANS GONE)
*Chevre, Pango* Mint, Snake, Roscoe.

Snake and roscoe HAVE TO GO.
Mint I'm hanging on to for a bit.

P.S. Looking for this picture made me see I have waaay to many AC pics. xD


----------



## Joey (Aug 16, 2013)

Simon was the only one who left so far but Coco is moving tomorrow, so that counts as 2.


----------



## Sarauh (Aug 16, 2013)

My original 5. Muffy, Apple, Sterling, Ankha and Nate. 
Muffy is the only one that has left c:


----------



## lemondrops (Aug 16, 2013)

4 originals remain Walt, Whitney, Chevre, Agent S and Big top left


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 16, 2013)

Aurora is my only original villager left. Rory moved out recently, while the others (Gabi, Yuka, Harry) have been gone a while.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 16, 2013)

All my original villagers remain, except for Zell. I still haven't seen him in Main Street.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 16, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> All my original villagers remain, *except for Zell.* I still haven't seen him in Main Street.



That breaks my heart. 
Villagers don't start coming to main street until 4 have moved out. ~ I'm hoping Agent S will start her out of town shopping next week. =D


----------



## shockedopus (Aug 17, 2013)

None of my villagers have moved out since I started playing in June because I want villager pictures (gotta catch em all). Some of them have asked 5-6 times to move and I'm finally letting Felicity leave with the hope I'll get a picture in the mail. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Soujouki (Aug 24, 2013)

My original five were Cobb, Velma, Carmen, Kiki, and Curt.

I've had my game since the 29th of June, and they're all still here despite the fact that I want Carmen to leave with a burning passion. Of them, I plan to keep Velma, and I may keep Kiki if I can't find a dreamie to take her place.


----------



## Tindre (Aug 24, 2013)

All of them, Cranston, Rocco, Gladys, Felicity and Bud. I really like them. ^^ Don't want them to move.


----------



## salarian (Aug 24, 2013)

I only have Rolf of the original five. He has pretty eyelashes uwu


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 24, 2013)

I have 4 left: Hamlet, Portia, Wolfgang and Kitt
Kitt can leave because I have her pic 
I'm ignoring Wolfgang
ANd I want Hamlets and Portia's pic before they leave!


----------



## bob45654 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have lost 1 of my 5 (and it was the only one i liked  I will always miss boomer)


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 24, 2013)

I still have 4 out of 5 still in my town, my original five were: Greta, Buck, Curt, Pate and Midge. Greta moved about a week ago so I still have the rest.


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Aug 24, 2013)

My original 5 were Hamphrey, Anicotti, Jitters, Naomi and Gladys - Hamphrey is my only one left, but he will be with me FOREVER. n_n


----------



## esc (Aug 24, 2013)

My original five were Camofrog, Flip, Daisy, Peanut, and Miranda. 
Only Daisy is left now and she's never leaving me haha.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Aug 24, 2013)

Drift, Anabelle, Del, Moe, and Monique were my original five and they are all still residents in my town c:


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 24, 2013)

Now it's just Dizzy, Peanut, Tipper, and Jay. Wolfgang has moved out.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thought i'd bump this again, as it will be interesting to read 
I still have all 5: Mitzi, Stinky, Willow, Rolf & Apple
Had the town 6 months now, and still do not have Stinky's pic!
Without a doubt, Willow, Rolf & Apple are never ever leaving..


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 3, 2014)

All. Since I recently reset (24th dec).


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 3, 2014)

Mine were Sydney, Dizzy, Carmen, Maelle, and Static. All of them have been gone for a while now.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 3, 2014)

My original five were Miranda, Angus, Walker, Hamlet, and Alice. 

I love them all, but only Walker is still here.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 3, 2014)

Update: Tipper is moving out, and Jay and Wolfgang have moved out. Just Peanut and Dizzy left now.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Jan 3, 2014)

Only one of mine is remaining: Fauna. That will change eventually. It isn't that I don't like her, I would just like to have some other villagers in my town.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

I dont think ill keep Stinky & Mitzi for a lot longer, though i have grown attached to them, but 6 months with them is a pretty long time


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 3, 2014)

Unfortunately none.. The two starters I planned to keep as dreamies (Lyman and Hopper) both left without notice 

But my starters were Lyman, Hopper, Agent S, Goldie & Pancetti


----------



## Lassy (Jan 3, 2014)

I only have Oozie left, but I'm cycling to get Pecan back, one of my originals x)


----------



## Beary (Jan 3, 2014)

I have 4 left.

My 5 were Bluebear, Mitzi, Barold, Greta, and Rodney


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 3, 2014)

All. I restarted on New Year's Eve 



beary509 said:


> I have 4 left.
> 
> My 5 were Bluebear, Mitzi, Barold, Greta, and Rodney


D-Did you say Rodney? <3 I love him



Lassy said:


> I only have Oozie left, but I'm cycling to get Pecan back, one of my originals x)


And Ozzie <3

You guys have cutie starters I want em <3


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I only have Oozie left, but I'm cycling to get Pecan back, one of my originals x)



OZZIE<333333
i need him so much eurgh hes just the cutest, why is he so underrated


----------



## Pokemonprime (Jan 3, 2014)

All my original villagers remain, but if Freckles leaves I'm resetting. (Only because on the rare occasion he's in his house it plays Totaka's Song)


----------



## Cariad (Jan 3, 2014)

I have 4/5 coach left me !!
Starters were pancetti, coach, wart jr, Victoria and barold


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 3, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> OZZIE<333333
> i need him so much eurgh hes just the cutest, why is he so underrated


I know, right? He is too cute I've loved him since I saw a thread saying Why is he Underrated?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

JellyBeans said:


> I know, right? He is too cute I've loved him since I saw a thread saying Why is he Underrated?



That might have been my thread haha


----------



## oak (Jan 3, 2014)

Out of my original 5 of Bam, Coco, Chow, Broffina & Peggy, only Bam and Coco remain. I got Broffina out asap.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 3, 2014)

All! Cyrano, Nibbles, Jitters, Gigi and Gayle.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 3, 2014)

I've still got 2 of mine. Bam and Erik remain for the foreseeable future. Pecan and Kabuki now visit me on Main street and Daisy left sometime in November.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 3, 2014)

In all honesty I have forgotten who my first 5 where, aha! I know I had Melba & Chrissy at the beginning, but I had most of them move out really quickly so.. :c

I'm 100% certain that they've all moved out though.


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

Coco and Filbert only remain.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2014)

None of my originals remain. Axel recently moved out.


----------



## doetothelindsay (Jan 3, 2014)

My original 5 were Anicotti, Soleil, Vic, Drago, and Goose... and only Drago still remains


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 3, 2014)

All of them - Gwen, Goose, Freckles, Papi, and Caroline.


----------



## Stitched (Jan 3, 2014)

My original five were Stitches, Sly, Gwen, Rizzo, and Chrissy.
Gwen, Sly, and Stitches are still in town, but I'm only planning on keeping Stitches permanently.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

My original 5 in all their glory <3
(they are the ones on the front row)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 3, 2014)

Zero. I would've kept Bree and Victoria, but Bree moved out because of TT, and I didn't play the game for some time, so Victoria moved out.

All the other 3 I didn't really like.


----------



## Kahzel (Jan 3, 2014)

All of them (Genji, Francine, Merengue, Angus and Tammi), and they won't move anytime soon.


----------



## SamPlaysAC (Jan 3, 2014)

The only one i want to stay is drago cos' I want all of his furniture lol.


----------



## AnimalCrosserTom126 (Jan 3, 2014)

My originals were Butch, Gala, Snake, Yuka, and Dizzy. Only one I have left is Gala and I'm keeping her forever.


----------



## Leer (Jan 3, 2014)

Hm... Two, or three. I can't remeber if Pango moved in right after or not--
Gruff, Cranston are the others,


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 3, 2014)

lol none. all are gone or at least tt'd out i think. then again i don't even remember what my original 5 were.


----------



## xfire09 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have Truffles, Cobb, Nan, Velma, and Ricky for my first 5 villagers. Only Velma and Ricky remain, and I kinda regret having Cobb and Nan move out. Ricky is my favorite villager.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 15, 2015)

Only started a week n a half ago.

In my old town though only 1 original villager stayed and that was Nibbles.


----------



## Orieii (Jul 15, 2015)

None for me :'( but Marshal is my oldest villager. He's my second smug <3


----------



## Alien (Jul 15, 2015)

Currently only 2 are still living in my town. They're Benjamin and Gabi. Both are so friendly though that it'll be really hard to let go of them D:


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 15, 2015)

All of them. Had them for over two years in my Joy town.


----------



## HHoney (Jul 15, 2015)

In my main town, 4/5. Hamphrey, Peanut, Nana, Bam. Derwin moved out but he's such a cutie I found a good town for him. 
I love this town more than any of my other towns - ever!


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 15, 2015)

i just have two static &nd stitches


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 15, 2015)

Two-- Fang and Whitney. Though Fang moved out within a half a year of starting, and I just got him back a few months ago!


----------



## wenymi (Jul 15, 2015)

Ankha is the only one left. I can't seem to let her go >u<


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 15, 2015)

Fang, Walker, and Iggly still remain.


----------



## kite (Jul 15, 2015)

Only Beau. Surprising, since I've had the game for 2 years.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 15, 2015)

None of them.


----------



## Melyora (Jul 15, 2015)

Biskit and Ankha. But I might let go of Ankha, we don't really click =S


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 15, 2015)

None.   Considering that I have had the game for 2 years it is kind of expected.  The last original villager that left for me was Daisy.  I was sad when she left because was my favourite.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 15, 2015)

My original five in my first town were Sparro, Molly, Pate, Greta, and Vic. I got Greta and Vic to move out and Pate was about to move out too but Sparro moved out without warning. So I started up a new town and My orginal five were Purrl, Nibbles, Drift, Joey, and Melba. All of which had moved out except Purrl and Nibbles, I'm still trying to get Nibbles to move out, but Purrl is staying.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 15, 2015)

Sparro is the only one left, and I'm definitely trying to keep him.

My other original villagers (2 of which who were my best friends) moved out unexpectedly...

Celia, Bones, Static, and Yuka were my other originals.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 15, 2015)

Peck won't move.


----------



## natakazam (Jul 15, 2015)

Only Ricky for me, I kicked the rest out. I wouldn't have kept Ricky either if I didn't end up liking him so much for some reason.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 15, 2015)

In my old town that I got the game cartridge to, after 6 months of playing, 3 remained (Kitt, Chrissy, Tom)
In my new town that I started only 2 months ago, I believe it's just Lucky & Kyle


----------



## Sdj4148 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have 3 originals left: Ankha, Pierce, and Cyrano. I've had the game for almost a year. I forgot how Anicotti moved and Peaches moved while I was on an AC break


----------



## candiedapples (Jul 15, 2015)

Tammy and Chester have been with me from the beginning. I started playing in August of last year. The other starter that I wanted to keep was Lily but unfortunately I wasn't able to stop her from moving a few months back.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 15, 2015)

None :'D


----------



## Taj (Jul 15, 2015)

Sdj4148 said:


> I have 3 originals left: Ankha, Pierce, and Cyrano. I've had the game for almost a year. I forgot how Anicotti moved and Peaches moved while I was on an AC break



Ha I had Peaches and Cyrano as starters too!
My originals were Sprinkle, Cyrano, Elmer, Peaches, Kitty
Sprinkle left after 2 months
Kitty left after 3 months
Cyrano left after 5 months
Peaches left after 7 months
At that point I wanted to hang on to Elmer as long as I could but I had to let him go. He lasted 17 months


----------



## Momo15 (Jul 15, 2015)

Only one remains in both of my towns, Ricky in LuzDale, and Pippy in KikiKiki.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 15, 2015)

None of them haha. I don't even remember who the original five were in my town. I think Walker might have been one of them


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 15, 2015)

I still have puddles, coach, and flurry


----------



## allykitty (Jul 15, 2015)

Merry and Wart Jr.


----------



## Hipster (Jul 15, 2015)

Sadly Chrissy moved yesterday ._. .. but stitches moved in after I was so happy..

anyways..
Ankha is the only original in my town currently lol. <3


----------



## ACNLcat (Jul 15, 2015)

My last one just moved out


----------



## mintellect (Jul 15, 2015)

My last original is Poppy, who is a dreamie so I'm keeping her forever <3


----------



## failedexperiment (Jul 15, 2015)

I think Tangy may have been an original of mine. But I've traded and cycled almost a hundred villagers, so I don't even remember who my starts were LOL!


----------



## Viavi (Aug 7, 2015)

My starters were:
Mott the lion
Drake the duck
Pompom the duck
Fauna the deer 
and Groncho the bear

AND OMG did I hate Groncho he was so ugly I was glad when he finally moved XD
All of my starter villagers have moved except for Fauna, she is so cute and awesome no way she's going <3


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Aug 7, 2015)

I started the game at the end of june only 2 villlagers moved out from then 

my 5 originals were: Chrissy, Vesta, Biff, Knox and Velma 

Velma left yay

all can leave except Chrissy she can't leave never in million years


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 7, 2015)

Lily


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

the only remaining original villager in my town is Apple.


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 7, 2015)

None but Sprinkle is the only one I miss.


----------



## oranje (Aug 7, 2015)

Out of all the remaining villagers, only Cranston has remained. Which is fine with me because I think he's super cute.


----------



## Miele (Aug 7, 2015)

Out of the five, the only one I miss is Cookie. She was my favourite and my best friend. I wanted to keep her in my town for a long time, but when I stopped playing acnl for a while, she moved out and it was a sad experience. She gave me her picture and I still have it so it was a bitter sweet ending


----------



## Quill (Aug 7, 2015)

In Solstice, I still have Amelia, Muffy, and Eunice from my first five, and Kiki from those random first-week move-ins.


----------



## aetherene (Aug 7, 2015)

I had Ribbot, Rhonda, Apple, Stitches, and Gaston. Ribbot and Rhonda moved out within my first few months of playing. So my last three are still in my town.

Funny enough, Apple, Stitches, and Gaston's houses are all grouped together haha. (Ribbot and Rhonda's house were also grouped together too but then they left.)


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 7, 2015)

Only Diana!


----------



## Akimari (Aug 7, 2015)

My original five were Merengue, Pinky, Lymen, Cole, and some other character that I can't be damned to remember. All I know is Cole is the only one remaining and I accidentally lost precious Merengue in a TT'ing accident. Never again. ;_;


----------



## cornimer (Aug 7, 2015)

My first five were Kevin,  Camofrog, Bettina, Mathilda and Tangy. They're all gone now, and I don't really miss any of them.


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Aug 7, 2015)

I think the only original I still have is Bam <3


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Aug 7, 2015)

I believe 3/5. Derwin and Bree were the only two that were there from the start who have moved.


----------



## Jordon (Aug 7, 2015)

My original 5 were Filbert, Mott, Elvis, Ruby and Pancetti

I'm down to Elvis and Ruby


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 7, 2015)

Three. I started with Sally, Chief, Patty, Monique and Beau. Of the lot, Sally, Chief and Patty still remain. Sally will be staying permanently.


----------



## ams (Aug 7, 2015)

In my original town I didn't keep any of them. However in my current town I had both Fang and Lolly as starters and I'll be keeping them for sure. I also had Filbert and Claudia who I liked but didn't fit my theme, and Penelope who I didn't really care for.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 7, 2015)

all of the. i started out w dora, genji, lucky, croque and gigi??? i think?? or maybe i had pompom from the start?? idk but i had all of those from very early days, dont remember wich one wasnt a starter tho......


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 7, 2015)

Zero :0 after two years of playing though, it's hardly surprising


----------



## Tris (Aug 7, 2015)

Currently have all 5, but Dora keeps asking to leave so I might let her leave :\


----------



## ForestSparkle (Aug 7, 2015)

None. I had Anchovy, Rolf, Charlise, Bangle and Olivia. Olivia just did recently leave, though.


----------



## jcnorn (Aug 7, 2015)

I reset my town at february 13th this year and I still have 4 out of 5 left. None of them wants to move! >.< Granted I do wanna keep two of them, but the other two I wouldn't mind if they moved soon :/


----------



## twisty (Aug 7, 2015)

I had Portia, Hugh, Iggly, Tammi, and Hopper as my first five! Of those, only Iggly's still hanging around. ^^" The rest left long, long ago. I'm okay with him sticking around, though! He's so sweet and threw my birthday party two years in a row. c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 7, 2015)

My original five were Elvis, Eloise, Gayle, Leonardo, and Chrissy. All of them have left v.v" but Gayle and Leonardo are now in my sister's town.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Aug 7, 2015)

mine were beau Canberra Dora butch and agent s. All of them remain apart from Dora.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2015)

I can't remmeber my original 5, however, peaches has been the only one of my originals who stayed and became a dreamie. She's a cute pink horse and she looks like she could be related to stitches because of their eyes like stuffed horse and bear. C: and she's pink so yeah


----------



## PlasmaPower (Aug 7, 2015)

I only have Olivia left. I couldn't bear to let go of her... D:


----------



## duckvely (Aug 7, 2015)

I still have Mint and Apollo out of my originals.


----------



## Shay10 (Aug 7, 2015)

I only have Flurry left!


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

My original five were Filbert, Bettina, Queenie, Bruce, and Patty. I still have the first three and I'm planning on getting Bruce back soon (TT incident). I probably would've kept Patty if I hadn't accidentally lost her so soon in the game.


----------



## Taj (Aug 7, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I can't remmeber my original 5, however, peaches has been the only one of my originals who stayed and became a dreamie. She's a cute pink horse and she looks like she could be related to stitches because of their eyes like stuffed horse and bear. C: and she's pink so yeah



Oh, Peaches! She was a starter of mine and she was so sweet. I mean, her and Stitches's houses look kind of similiar. I'm so sad she moved during my dark age (5 months of no playing).
I still have 2. Cyrano and Sprinkle


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Aug 7, 2015)

Only Gayle. Had Drift since the beginning but he moved out several months ago because I got careless.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 7, 2015)

Vladimir and Kiki. I was devastated when Gwen left.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2015)

Every single villager that has moved into my town has been my originals. My signature lists all of the villagers I currently have in my town. The only one who recently moved out is Poncho. I've kept all of my villagers so far because I have every single personality that I need in order to get all of the Public Works Projects. I have to grab a new jock though because Poncho moved. 

After I get all of the Public Works Projects, I'm going to literally get rid of all of my villagers except for Cherry, Poppy and Felicity.


----------



## Neechan (Aug 7, 2015)

Spoiler:  Read here, I don't want to stretch out the page too much



I used to have Nan the goat, but then she moved without me knowing....i kinda felt like Ai from that animal crossing movie (and i accidentally sold her photo in a trade  and now no one will sell me a pic of her)

Same with Portia the dalmatian, she moved out without my knowing and when i saw she wasn't there anymore, I'll admit, it made me depressed and i stopped playing for awhile 

-I loved having her in my town because she reminded me of my dalmatian that died a long time ago in 2005 and i felt like my dog was in my town and could talk to her-



So, none of my original villagers are left, if i can remember my original five were Portia, Hamlet, Wart jr., Cheri and Julian.

(side note: for some reason i never got Hamlet or Cheri's pics, even though I talked to them everyday. I wonder if anyone has extra's, they could sell them to me)


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 7, 2015)

My originals were Tammi, Filbert, Caroline, Mathilda, and Rod. Tammi, Filbert, and Caroline still live in my town.
Mathilda and Rod are "visiting" Main Street. A visit that never seems to end.


----------



## pft7 (Aug 7, 2015)

So these are the villagers I've had so far: Mac, Derwin, Midge, Pompom, Rocco, Yuka, Lucha, Flo, Quillson, Simon, Kody, Alice and Eugene. My original ones are five of the first six, I cannot remember which was not an original though I think it's between Yuka and Rocco. Midge is the only original to leave, but Quillson and Flo have also moved on. My town is very obviously a Koala heavy place, I'm not Australian but they seem to like it there.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 7, 2015)

I still have Cube and that's it.


----------



## freshmanmayor (Aug 7, 2015)

In Trington, Stitches and Fang still remain after all this time! The other three - Eloise, Roald and Tammie - left me about two months into the game. No one from the original five in Kirei remained, and Keigai still has all of them since I just recently restarted.


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Aug 7, 2015)

Tipper, Hugh, Caroline, Chief and Hamlet were my original 5, and only Tipper and Hamlet are still around. No matter what, I can't seem to get rid of Tipper , I wish she'd leave already.


----------



## TwilightDragon (Aug 7, 2015)

Filbert, Lyman, and Cyrano remain


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 8, 2015)

None. I hope you're happy in my brother's town, Clyde

I had Flora, Cylde, Rasher... And I can't remember the rest


----------



## Wildroses (Aug 8, 2015)

My originals are Punchy, Roald, Merry, Chow and Baabara. 

Punchy and Roald I still have. They aren't going anywhere, although they have tried. Baabara I was happy to let go of after a few months. Chow I was annoyed about losing at the time, but in all honesty I don't think I'd still have him should he have stayed. And I'd LIKE to still have Merry, stupid selfish cat. "Oh I didn't tell you I was moving because I knew you'd be heartbroken." Damn right I'm heartbroken! I dream of getting her back one day.


----------



## swagdra (Aug 8, 2015)

i've had the game for 2 years now and the only one of my originals is katt bc she's my fave villager so she's never allowed to leave under any circumstances lol


----------



## LaFleur (Aug 8, 2015)

I had Ruby until she decided to leave sometime last month, she'd been in my town since i made my town on 17th october 2013, i was actually beginning to think she was unmovable, but alas her time too came... in the end lol


----------



## Laniv (Aug 8, 2015)

Out of all five, only Moe remains...


----------



## axo (Aug 8, 2015)

Well, my originals were Truffles, Nan, Bob, Tia, and Chops.
I still have all of them except for Bob. BUT CHOPS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY I HATE HIM. UGH!!!!!


----------



## louise23 (Aug 8, 2015)

Just started my town no one has moved yet


----------



## Bosca (Aug 8, 2015)

Sadly none, I had Lolly, Freckles, Del, Naomi and little Stiches. I only got Freckles and Stitches pics, Lolly was the first to ever move, I gave her to some random on Tumblr for free, I wish I got her pic tho.


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 8, 2015)

I still have three of my original five villagers. I still have curly the pig, truffles the pig, and Rudy the cat. I don't really want truffles or curly anymore but I don't want to go through the hassle of getting villagers to move in to their correct house locations. I don't want to plot reset anymore and I can't because I have all four character slots filled up. I hope in new games of animal crossing that they let you choose where you can place new villagers since we are the mayor of our town.


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't remember all my originals, but I do know that Flip is one of them. I've had the game since its release and I refuse to let him move out. 
Pheobe was another original and unfortunately she moved while I was on hiatus. I really liked her :C


----------



## chainosaur (Aug 8, 2015)

None of my original villagers remain, actually.

Although Colton, my first Smug, is still here. I hope he stays forever. <3


----------



## @AussieTown_Official (Aug 8, 2015)

My first villagers where
1. Stitches (SO CUTE)stiil have 
2. Frobert still have 
3. Cookie still have 
4. Denna still have never leaving
5.Curt MOVED 
My other villagers are:violet, Graham, and Frita 
I guess they are alright villagers but I really want CHERI SOOOOOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## creamyy (Aug 8, 2015)

My first villagers were Bella, Vladimir, Cole, Lily and Rudy. Lily has asked to move out and I said no but Bella has moved out recently. I can not stand her, she kind of scares me.


----------



## Celty (Aug 8, 2015)

Mine are all gone >-<<


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 8, 2015)

Peanut(imma get rid of her soon) and Moe(my son will never leave okok)


----------



## LuckyTheDog (Aug 8, 2015)

Lucky still remains, and he will stay forever


----------



## derezzed (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm fairly sure my first five were Monique, Roscoe, Vesta, Lucky, and Rory. 

So out of my originals, I still have three: Monique, Roscoe, and Vesta. I grew pretty fond of them, so they got on my dreamies list and stayed in town. Lucky was a dreamie as well, but he moved away a few months ago. As for Rory, I liked having him, but I eventually got rid of him to adopt a jock I liked better. Sorry Rory!


----------



## axo (Aug 8, 2015)

cinamomo said:


> Peanut(imma get rid of her soon) and Moe(my son will never leave okok)



You have Moe... I hate you *cries eternally*


----------



## KeatAlex (Aug 9, 2015)

Sprinkle & Genji are the only two that still remain original in my town.


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2015)

none *sniff sniff*


----------



## CozyKitsune (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't remember what my first five were tbh. All but one has left. And I am going to let the one go because I like to have lots of new and different animals


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 9, 2015)

In my main town... none xD they're all gone. haha
My new town that I just started.. I'm keeping Bonbon and Chester.  Tho I'm debating if I should let them go and cycle thru so I can plot reset for their houses... ;___;


----------



## Cacogen (Aug 9, 2015)

I still have all five! But Margie's leaving tomorrow, which is pretty sad. I wasn't really fond of her, I guess, so she won't be missed.
I'm keeping Tangy, Sterling and Wolfgang forever, though. They're precious to me.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 9, 2015)

For over a year I had Sally and then she moved.. I was sad.. but she sent me her picture as a goodbye present.


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 9, 2015)

Just one, Ozzie, Greta, Pompom, and Kid Cat left. I was quite sad about Ozzie, but he visits Main Street often. Roscoe is my tough guy. I started in January.


----------



## Brendino (Aug 9, 2015)

I've only got two of my original 5 villagers left- Maple and Ruby. Knox, Curly, and Ankha were my other 3 original villagers, though all of them moved on shortly after I started playing (including Ankha who decided to move without telling me).

I usually include Pashmina in my original 6 though, since she moved in just 2 days after I started, and she's still there.


----------



## RLinksoul (Aug 11, 2015)

I just recently learned that you can sit in front of the tree in your event plaza and see a history of events from your game. Thanks to this I saw a list of all of the villagers who have moved in and the only presently-in-my-town villager who did not appear was Blanche. That makes her the only one of the original five (and aside from Skye I don't even remember who else) villagers who is still around.


----------



## fashions (Aug 11, 2015)

Original 5: *Ankha*, *Bluebear*, Moe, Hamphrey and Celia.

First 3 move ins: *Marshal*, Cherry, Boone.


----------



## Yuppu (Aug 11, 2015)

I've had my town for six months and some change and until last week I had 4 of my original 5 still living in town.
My original five were Skye, Peck, Merry, Olivia and Derwin. I plan on just keeping Skye, as Derwin left months ago, Olivia left days ago and Merry is now in boxes. If only I could get Peck to get the hint and scram...


----------

